# Big Bass Tournament for Trinity Oaks- Veteran and Youth based Nonprofit



## kroyal (Dec 30, 2013)

Join us for the First Annual Hooked on Helping Fishing Tournament supporting the Trinity Oaks Guadalupe River Camp in Seguin Texas.

Registration: www.active.com/seguin-tx/fishing/tournaments/hooked-on-helping-2018

Main Website: www.trinityoaks.org

Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/events/600215487011892/?ti=icl

Trinity Oaks has a long history of giving back to countless people in need. Our meat ministry alone produces over 250 THOUSAND meals for children and less fortunate people across central and south Texas. We take hundreds of Combat Wounded service men and women hunting and fishing each year. We also take children of fallen first responders out hunting and fishing through our Star Kids program, not to mention supporting hundreds of other non-profit organizations through use of our properties, Paige's Place, Thumbtack Ranch and the Trinity Oaks Guadalupe River Camp. Through programs like Hooked and Helping we can continue to offer our services, at NO COST to those in need. Thanks for your support!!

Event details and schedule
Hooked on Helping will be August 11, 2018 starting at two launch points along the beautiful Guadalupe River: - Lake Dunlap (New Braunfels, boat ramp under IH35) - Lake Placid (Seguin, boat ramp under IH10E) Turn out at day break, staggered launch using a chip pull system, participants must check in by 6:30am. There will be ramp attendants to verify registration/check in, must have photo ID and valid Texas Fishing License. We are only taking 80 (40 per launch area) boats can have up to 2 people only, each participant must be paid and registered. Some rules and guidelines: 
:texasflag


----------

